

Go 1.4.2 released - andrevoget
https://golang.org/doc/devel/release.html#go1.4.minor

======
michaelmior
Does anyone else find it odd that the major releases are listed in descending
order and then minor revisions are listed in ascending order?

~~~
melling
Not if they you to read all the minor update changes in order. Personally, I'm
fine with either way.

~~~
michaelmior
It's not really a big deal. I'm just used to seeing the most recent changes
first.

